# How to integrate Google Talk in Opera / Firefox



## GeeNeeYes (Mar 27, 2007)

Now you can use Google Talk in the panel / sidebar
while browsing with your favourite browser. 

www.geeneeyes.coz.in/../chat-in-google-talk-in-your-browser.html

You dont need to have the GTalk client installed at all.

1.  Goto Bookmark Manager.
2.  Click to create new bookmark.
3.  Paste the following URL in the address (URL location) field.
*talkgadget.google.com/talkgadget/client
4.  Enter any name for the bookmark like GTalk.
5.  Select the option for adding in sidebar or panel.
6.  Click OK and you are done.

Google Talk talkgadget requires Adobe Flash Player 8 or above.

Works in both Opera & Firefox.

*geeneeyes.blogspot.com...chat-in-google-talk-in-your-browser.html


Source


----------



## luckypayal (Mar 27, 2007)

cool ...its really very nice


----------



## casanova (Mar 27, 2007)

Great news, looks great.


----------



## manmay (Mar 28, 2007)

awesome... thanks....


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 28, 2007)

Good one....


----------



## DR RANJAN (Apr 1, 2007)

can yahoo messenger integrate with browser


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks man, 
now Opera rocks even more

but how do i sign out 

oops, got it from Google Talk Help page


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 1, 2007)

superb


----------



## Apollo (Apr 1, 2007)

Very convenient. Sweet!


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 2, 2007)

Damn,Whrz the REP Button


----------



## nishant_nms (Apr 2, 2007)

thanks


----------



## hittheswitch (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for the update....


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 3, 2007)

Excellent work. Thanks


----------



## mariner_5147 (Apr 12, 2007)

Niiieee.. Wondering anything similar for yahoo....long back there use to be a java version that one can load in a browser.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanx. It's great.


----------



## Tech Geek (Apr 13, 2007)

GeeNeeYes said:
			
		

> Now you can use Google Talk in the panel / sidebar
> while browsing with your favourite browser.
> 
> You dont need to have the GTalk client installed at all.
> ...


Thanks


----------



## rajdeepsingh86 (Apr 13, 2007)

excellent


----------

